# What is it with little dog owners?



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Took my mals out for a run early this morning, been too hot any other time of day. Was nice, sun was coming up. It was me, the sunrise, the sounds of their feet on the concrete, and their panting. and then......

went by a house guy was also up early with his dogs working in the yard. His were little rat terriers, not on a leash, and clearly had little dog syndrome. They come charging out thinking they were hot stuff. Meanwhile my dogs did not appreciate their presence, neither did I., almost crashed the bike, and pulled them back just in time as I'm hearing clacking of jaws. Those rat terriers got the point and ran off with their tail between their legs. 

Then the dude yells at me because my dogs are aggressive...um yeah my dogs were minding their our business when your dogs came out thinking they could take on dogs 10 times their size. Was nice and peaceful morning, up until dealing with that idiot.


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Or they scream 'YOU SHOULD TRAIN YOUR DOG'.

I strongly retorted that if his dogs were trained, why are they rushing mine? And if my dog was not trained, why is she calmly sitting there while I'm kicking your mutt away? 

Nevermind I warned him I was going to kick the dog, as I do any owner of any dog rushing me and mine, and hes screaming at the top of his voice 'FLUFFY O MY GOD FLUFFY COME! COME! I HAVE COOKIES!! COME FLUFFY!!

This scenario happens at least once every three days. Animal Control wants me to take pictures of the off leash dogs, and follow the owners home. So, they want to eat donuts because they are too ****ing lazy to do their own jobs. ](*,)](*,)](*,) Did I mention there IS a leash law?

Sorry for ranting in your thread...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had (rather my parents) a little dog, a JRT. We had to keep him on the lead for his own sake as he knew no fear at all. He growled at a young Great Dane once and the owner couldn't get it past him.

Here, in the village I knew an old man with a Dachshund and he and my Landseer Newfoundland got on extremely well. I met him once and he said he had had trouble with an Irish Wolfshound and had had a steep bill to pay at the vets. I remarked that the Dachshund looked remarkably well and he said "the bill was for the Wolfshound. Apparently the Dachshund went for his throat and bit him.

Ok, these two miniature breeds are known for ther ferocity and lack of fear. But I've encountered any amount of small breeds that have tried to attack my dogs.

It's a nuisance when you are biking, have never encountered it in the forests but when on foot I usually put mine in down and try to frighten the little monsters into retreat.

Unfortunately, the little dogs don't have a Napoleon complex - they really are convinced they are the greatest and we humans bred them.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

I get that bullshit all the time. Especially here in my white-bread suburban housing development. People think that because their dogs are little they can ignore leash laws. 

For example, a couple weeks ago, I'm out walking my dogs in the evening. It's hot, but pleasant. A guy comes around the corner with his puggle. The dog is on a leash, but he's not holding onto the other end. Dog charges me and my dogs. At this point my dogs (220 pounds combined) are not having it. I'm holding them back, while kicking at the puggle so they don't get a hold of it. The guy finally starts walking towards us and gets his dumb little designer dog. At least he apologizes for it.

Fast forward about 20 minutes later on the same walk. I'm coming up the road and from about 50 yards away, I can see a little Shih-tzu walking across the road. I pause for a little bit and wait for it to go back before it sees us. I'm heading home at this point and I have to go this way to get there. What do I come upon? A middle aged (and yuppie) couple standing in their front yard, drinking chardonnay barefoot, with their little dust mop loose. The dog sees us, crosses the street again, and is walking over to us. The exchange goes as follows.

Me: Come get your dog. Mine aren't that friendly.
Guy: I wish they would bite her so she'd stop doing this.
Me: No, you don't.
Woman: (to the dog) Come here

The dog starts walking back and I begin to head on my way. As soon as we're moving again, the dog turns around and comes back towards us.

Woman: Come here
Dog: (Ignores the woman)
Me: Come out here, pick up your God Damn dog, and carry it back over there.
Woman: I'm scared
Me: My dogs are on leashes, they're not the problem here. Come get your damn dog.
Woman: Don't let them go.

The dumb woman finally comes and gets her stupid dog. As you can imagine, I really didn't enjoy the walk that evening

Now back to your situation. You see, the problem is that you were in a public place, following the rules, and minding your own business. Isn't it obvious how you're in the wrong?


----------



## Sierra Seerup (Jul 11, 2011)

Also feel the pain of little dogs and really untrained big dogs too. I just moved to our house about 2-3yrs now and have done the same route with my dogs everyday. The same dumb dogs come after us at least once a week. The one house the people don't even do anything about it. My boyfriend said he's going to get a "go pro" camera to attach one of our dogs. So we can record all the dogs in the same day. 
It's defiantly frustrating when u just want to go and run peacefully.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Was working a vehicle trail with my male bloodhound one day last year when a smallish dog came running over thinking it was going to tell my much much bigger dog that it wasn't allowed on the street. Owner comes out and yells at dog but dog ignores him. My male is trying to do his job but little dog getting in way so I go to kick at dog and owner starts to go ballistic on me! At least, he started to- until I flashed my badge at him! Lol. He didn't know I worked for a county a few hours north and i didn't tell him! Lol. 
But for those of you not carrying a badge...............


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

there are big dog people and little dog people and cat people. most hate the others for stupid reasons

the absolutely BEST dog i have ever seen with an owner in public happened to be a LITTLE JRT......
saw this guy walking up with his dog about a half mile away....no collar no lead and the dog was pretty much running circles around him....and i had a dog with me that wanted it for lunch 
- so i'm thinking here it goes again :-((((
anyway, the guy was well aware of what was around him, and when the guy spotted me and my dog he didn't even break stride :-( but when he got within 10-15 yds he kinda grunted or something and that JRT IMMEDIATELY went into a competition heel. guy stopped and made a few comments to me about the dog i was with, ON lead with a prong 
- i told him my dog was ok as long as the JRT didn't charge him.....with that the guy said "ok", and released his JRT and the dog started running around again, payin NO attention to me and my dog. when they went away in the opposite direction, i was so blown away i followed em from a distance.....i felt amazed and embarrassed at the same time
- never heard a recognizable word command from the guy, and he wasn't out there doing cute dog tricks with his dog either
- so don't ANY of you "big dog guys" tell me about your little dog problems; it doesn't have a damn thing to do with the size of the dog
- i see well trained mwd's every DAY and have coffee with their handlers and for sure i have been to ring events and seen great dogs, but i wonder how many of them could have the same TOTAL control of their dog IN PUBLIC without a collar or lead ?? maybe a few, but probably not many 

i'm a big dog guy, but long time ago i had a pom that went everywhere with me on a harley, but it was light years away that little jack russell, and i doubt i will ever be able to handle any dog as well as that guy

but all in all i hate to see these bitchy threads pop up; get over it and work with your own dog more ! bitching about stupid people is boring 

leash laws ? hopefully we all understand laws are made for the people who break them....stop complaining; they aren't going away either

fwiw, when i encounter small dogs i NEVER walk away since that just reinforces the little suckers and makes em think they drove you off  and i WELCOME owners who will come up to me and ask me to move my BIG scary dog, and i tell them i won't until they take their little dog and move away from me.....never had it escalate into a cop call  and by doing that i have taught their DOG a lesson since it is hopeless to have discussed my reasoning with the stupid owner......ALL the "little dog owners" who live near me know this routine VERY well and it gives me a lot more peace and quiet when i am with a new customer's dog that is more difficult to handle
- guess i just view em as "training aids" rather than a pain in the ass 
- i'll admit i even go to dog parks for the same reasons


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I understand everyone's frustration. Been jogging with/without a dog for more than 30 years and I could tell you a lot of stories.

I've come to consider clueless dog owners to be akin to clueless drivers. They just don't get it. Road rage isn't the answer in a vehicle and with dogs, well, I've learned to take control of the situation immediately. Basically "get your dog....."

In either case the people are incomprehensively stupid......


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

no comment


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> no comment


:lol:

I was a small dog owner too up until last month ( jrts) and I take umbrage at that stereotype, could take my dogs anywhere off leash without any bother at all....I was their focus not other dogs although they were very social dogs.

I do know what you mean though :lol: had a tiny pomeranian come at my gsd ( on leash) just last week, owner came belting out and grabbed the little shit whilst I held my gsd's head, my dog doesn't hang about now after having experience of a persistent teacup yorkie. Owner was both apologetic and very relieved.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was a small dog owner too up until last month ( jrts) and I take umbrage at that stereotype, could take my dogs anywhere off leash without any bother at all....I was their focus not other dogs although they were very social dogs.
> 
> I do know what you mean though :lol: had a tiny pomeranian come at my gsd ( on leash) just last week, owner came belting out and grabbed the little shit whilst I held my gsd's head, my dog doesn't hang about now after having experience of a persistent teacup yorkie. Owner was both apologetic and very relieved.



Yes, many owners of small dogs give small dogs a bad name, IMHO.

I have toy-breed adoptees as well as real dogs, and except for the slightly ( :lol: ) lower level of intelligence of Pugs, they are as trainable as any dog. 

My daughter has well-trained Border Terriers, and I even have a sister with well-trained Chihuahuas! 

I've noticed over the years that several members here have mentioned having toy and other small breeds at home, and I'm pretty much guessing that they are not the stereotypical yap-monsters-run-amok. 



eta
Carry those cell-phone cameras! Nothing like a photo or video of a wildly uncontrolled dog (any size) ....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always expected the same manners from any of my terriers that I do from any large dog I've had. Both of my daughters have Chi dogs. Not my favorite breed but they both are well mannered. 
It's got nothing to do with the dog breed or size. It's the idiot owners!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Both of my daughters have Chi dogs....
> It's got nothing to do with the dog breed or size. It's the idiot owners!


Just about 1/2 hour ago I had one come out in the street...when I was walking the dog, I encouraged it to follow us, and almost got it far enough away to grab it,take it home... and have animal control come and get it...he was too fat and slow though...maybe next time...


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I have tiny dogs (chihuahua) and of course, bigger ones too - and I am extremely aware of how easily my little dogs could be hurt seriously or very simply, killed - by even a dog giving a normal correction-type nip at one. I am also well aware of how much damage one of my GSDs could do to an obnoxious small dog that "attacked" one of them. So, I keep my little dogs well under control and don't even allow them to meet a strange large dog - not worth the risk to them, and I love my tiny dogs. My big dogs I've had to string up or put in a choke-hold until small dog owners come to collect their little dog who is snapping at their legs or hanging off the hair under their throat (yes, that did happen). No harm done, noone was sued, no vet bills paid and no heartbroken small dog owner. We know it can go very bad in the space of a blink.

Just keep the bigger dogs under control and realize that most small dog owners don't train their dogs. Small dogs can be difficult to train anyway - they are normally terrorists (I mean terriers) or lap-dogs, though they certainly CAN be trained (my chis are quite nicely trained if I say so myself) most people don't bother - who cares if the 5 lb dog pulls on the leash?


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

A couple a weeks ago at the local farmers market a guy's got his little dog off lead. The little fella urinates on one of the stall owners drinking bottles, then on some potatoes and then some other produce. When he was challenged about his little dogs watering habits he got irate.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been charged by a few dogs over the years while out with my dogs - anything from jack russels to rotties and my ACD was nearly killed by a large dog owned by an incredibly incompetent owner. I think it has more to do with sheer stupidity or ignorance than the breed of dog.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

the big difference is, if a dog with some size to it - even 20 lbs - got into an altercation with a larger dog - it could survive even in a bite/fight. A tiny dog would probably be killed, and quickly. And the killer (larger dog/his owner) would be liable for the death or serious injury of the small dog, even if the large dog was on leash, and the small dog was the one who started the "fight".

so it's the larger dog's owner who in the end is responsible for keeping their dog under control - while educating the small dog's owner verbally of course - education "the hard way" by having a dead or maimed little dog isn't the way anyone wants to learn IMO.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Molly Graf said:


> the big difference is, if a dog with some size to it - even 20 lbs - got into an altercation with a larger dog - it could survive even in a bite/fight. A tiny dog would probably be killed, and quickly. And the killer (larger dog/his owner) would be liable for the death or serious injury of the small dog, even if the large dog was on leash, and the small dog was the one who started the "fight".
> 
> so it's the larger dog's owner who in the end is responsible for keeping their dog under control - while educating the small dog's owner verbally of course - education "the hard way" by having a dead or maimed little dog isn't the way anyone wants to learn IMO.


Keeping a big dog under control is not that hard, until the little one is under it, trying to bite it, especially if the dog is not all the friendly with other dogs.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Joby, i like your idea of trying to catch the dog....i carry a handy slip lead with me all the time for just such purposes, but only used it to snag a few lost dogs wandering around
- the last lost dog i "caught" i refused to release back to the owner who came to claim it  nails were ingrown, dirty teeth and coat condition was about the same, plus the dog winced when the owner reached out his hand. i said if he wanted to claim his dog call a cop and i would let them decide ... he bought it and left that time  then i said i would turn the dog over to him at the vet's office when it was checked and cleared and i would make the appointment....guy never showed or called back....took me a couple weeks and found a new owner who got a nice clean little dog that could walk on a leash and "down" for a home made micro mini tug....really cute spunky little sucker
- i'm no mother theresa, but sometimes the little bastards can turn out ok if they get a chance

fwiw, i have dropped kicked maybe half a dozen dogs over the years that have approached a dog i was with too close. i have no problem keeping myself between a dog i'm with and a lunger coming in.....but if you can't keep the dog you are with under control, this technique gets much trickier
- or u just need better peripheral vision

but a bigger dog with a bigger bite, etc., imo just means more responsibility for the handler when it's out and about in public
- if not, just walk it in crate on wheels


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

<Keeping a big dog under control is not that hard, until the little one is under it, trying to bite it, especially if the dog is not all the friendly with other dogs.>

I know, but you just gotta somehow do it. Even if you were minding your own business, even if your big dog is on a leash, even if the little dog is the one who bites first. Even if the little dog is hanging off your dogs' throat. In the end the little dog has no chance, and the liability will land on the lap of the big dog's owner if anything happens to it. So, it's the big dog owner's responsibility to keep their dog under control at all times. Just how it is.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Molly Graf said:


> <Keeping a big dog under control is not that hard, until the little one is under it, trying to bite it, especially if the dog is not all the friendly with other dogs.>
> 
> I know, but you just gotta somehow do it. Even if you were minding your own business, even if your big dog is on a leash, even if the little dog is the one who bites first. Even if the little dog is hanging off your dogs' throat. In the end the little dog has no chance, and the liability will land on the lap of the big dog's owner if anything happens to it. So, it's the big dog owner's responsibility to keep their dog under control at all times. Just how it is.


I'm going to disagree at least as to how it works in my area . That may be how it works around you though . I take dog bite reports and Animal Control and I look at the totality of the circumstances . A big dog on lead with the owner using reasonable care/caution is not going to be penalized for being attacked by an off lead dog no matter what the size or outcome for the offending dog .

I agree with Rick , punting is a good option in order to take care of the problem .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> Joby, i like your idea of trying to catch the dog....i carry a handy slip lead with me all the time for just such purposes, but only used it to snag a few lost dogs wandering around
> - the last lost dog i "caught" i refused to release back to the owner who came to claim it  nails were ingrown, dirty teeth and coat condition was about the same, plus the dog winced when the owner reached out his hand. i said if he wanted to claim his dog call a cop and i would let them decide ... he bought it and left that time  then i said i would turn the dog over to him at the vet's office when it was checked and cleared and i would make the appointment....guy never showed or called back....took me a couple weeks and found a new owner who got a nice clean little dog that could walk on a leash and "down" for a home made micro mini tug....really cute spunky little sucker
> - i'm no mother theresa, but sometimes the little bastards can turn out ok if they get a chance
> 
> ...


I have been tempted also to put the dog in a muzzle and let her start pounding these dogs into the pavement, but like I have always said it is not the dogs fault. 

I am slightly curious to see how that would stack up if the cops or AC showed up.

A dog onleash, under control with a muzzle on, gets attacked by loose dog, and smashes it.

But that would be more hassle than it is worth, since the AC lady looked at me crazy when I mentioned the word E collar.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

We recently got attacked by a Westi. He charged out the door and I yelled for the owner. He came outside, standing on the porch, watching while I was trying to get away from the dog. The dog followed us and he still didn't do anything. I completely lost it and yelled through the neighborhood if he thought that it was a good idea to let him follow us. That my dogs are well behaved but that they are still dogs. I was furious.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> We recently got attacked by a Westi. He charged out the door and I yelled for the owner. He came outside, standing on the porch, watching while I was trying to get away from the dog. The dog followed us and he still didn't do anything. I completely lost it and yelled through the neighborhood if he thought that it was a good idea to let him follow us. That my dogs are well behaved but that they are still dogs. I was furious.


I thought you did not have these issues? since you work offleash in public...


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree, I'd do just about anything to get rid of the small aggressive dog, including punting it into the next block - this is still much better IMO than having my dog chew it up and spit it out. Or give it one good shake and watch it's eyeballs pop out. Nope, would rather keep my dog under control while I got rid of the small dog somehow and keep it alive so I don't get sued or my dog labeled a vicious dangerous dog - and free of expensive vet bill injuries.

Yes in my state - and anywhere I've ever heard about cases where small dog gets eaten by large dog - it's the large dogs' owner who is liable no matter the circumstances. Normally the dogs are on public domain (walking in the street/sidewalk, public park, etc). The dog that bites/does damage is the one who is the "vicious dangerous dog" and why was that dangerous dog in public in the first place, when poor little fluffy-foo-foo was harmless and "only wanted to play". 

bah.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Molly Graf said:


> I agree, I'd do just about anything to get rid of the small aggressive dog, including punting it into the next block - this is still much better IMO than having my dog chew it up and spit it out. Or give it one good shake and watch it's eyeballs pop out. Nope, would rather keep my dog under control while I got rid of the small dog somehow and keep it alive so I don't get sued or my dog labeled a vicious dangerous dog - and free of expensive vet bill injuries.
> 
> Yes in my state - and anywhere I've ever heard about cases where small dog gets eaten by large dog - it's the large dogs' owner who is liable no matter the circumstances. Normally the dogs are on public domain (walking in the street/sidewalk, public park, etc). The dog that bites/does damage is the one who is the "vicious dangerous dog" and why was that dangerous dog in public in the first place, when poor little fluffy-foo-foo was harmless and "only wanted to play".
> 
> bah.


I was told that even if my dog is in MY yard, onleash..that it would count against her if she bites an animal under any circumstances, even a CAT.

I told the lady that was INSANE...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I was told that even if my dog is in MY yard, onleash..that it would count against her if she bites an animal under any circumstances, even a CAT.
> 
> I told the lady that was INSANE...


I would agree with the insane part.

Controlled dog on his own property biting uncontrolled animal on the first dog's property .... I sure don't think so. Think I'll check out some DogLaw sites.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I would agree with the insane part.
> 
> Controlled dog on his own property biting uncontrolled animal on the first dog's property .... I sure don't think so. Think I'll check out some DogLaw sites.


I never heard of that anywhere...but I never heard of a 24 hour noise ordinance either...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Molly rants :
"punting it into the next block ...."
"having my dog chew it up and spit it out"
"one good shake and watch it's eyeballs pop out"

"anywhere I've ever heard about cases where small dog gets eaten by large dog"
OK MOLLY -- please SHOW me a credible report of a small dog eaten by a large one !!!!

....."when poor little fluffy-foo-foo was harmless and "only wanted to play"."
NOW we're getting somewhere 
1. first, i'm surprised there seems to be so many aggressive little dogs where you all live that wantonly seek out and attack big working dogs 5-10 times their size ... must be a real jungle out there 
2. i don't buy it and in those cases i don't think you know how to "read the dog" !!
3. i think most of the little fluff balls running all over and chasing everything in sight ARE friendly for the most part, and if you actually go somewhere where this happens you WILL see that they charge all over the place and get in another fluffball's face, do a little posturing and THEN - start PLAYing
- they are running around because dogs LIKE to do that if allowed to. period
- and if they are so aggressive why aren't they also attacking little kids running around playing too ? well, if you actually watch this in the real world, you will see the little fluff balls do run around chasing after kids but rarely if ever follow thru with an "attack" on them, and the kids playing handle it better than some dogs do 
4. out of control and off leash DOESN'T equal aggressive and vicious  little loose mutts are a NUISANCE to me not a threat and potential lawsuit !
5. when they charge a big serious working dog, the big guy rarely wants to play that way, and gets AGGRESSIVE - which is totally natural and totally YOUR fault if YOU let them react that way and interact physically
6. but there are also MANY owners of big bad assed dogs named Thor, Macho, Thunder, Zeus or whatever that can't control em as well as they would like too, and since they are reactive to a little nuisance ankle biting fluffball, they quickly throw ALL the blame on the idiot fluffball owner, because it's easy and they can !!
7. i think i have said this MANY times ... i DELIBERATELY take out dogs in public that have aggression issues that have and will bite - people and other dogs, and when i said i dropped kicked dogs that is TRUE.....it didn't mean i tried to smash ribs and kick em into the next town.....it isn't all that hard to get your foot under a small dog and launch em about ten feet without cracking ribs, and i could care less if they scream a few minutes like they have broken every bone in their body.....they always seem to run off without even limping 
- AND awhile back in another post i said the biggest mistake i made as a handler was allowing a pup to get too close to an aggressive dog with me - MY FAULT completely......i read both of em wrong
8. but i still say if you can't get between your dog and an incoming fluffball, you are either too scared or too uncoordinated OR you can't control the dog you are with.....a big dog incoming on a big dog is another matter, but nobody has posted on this - all i read have been the rants about pita little dogs
...so i'm still BORED and i see nothing to learn on this thread so PM me if you disagree or think my head's screwed on wrong

and don't even try and say i'm an advocate for the little loose fluffys of the world owned by ignorant people ... they are just part of the landscape 

i numbered my comments to make it easier to trash em one by one - so fire away


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"... but i still say if you can't get between your dog and an incoming fluffball ..."

Yep.

In fact, one of my first commands taught (after the recall and leave it) is "behind me." And I practice it regularly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

you would be surprised at the number of "little" dogs that have actually bitten my dogs, I would say it is well above 50 times over my life time, just a guess...This current dog has been bitten by 7 of them. I would say that if I string my dog up, and the little dog starts chewing on its leg, that is a pretty clear indicator of its intentions, especially when it is preceded by a barking charge straight into my dog.


unrelated rant....lol

I was putting a new water pump in my car, some antifreeze spilled out on the street..

I was working away at it, and something brushed my leg, I stopped and looked and there was my neighbors 7 month old english bulldog, standing there licking the street. Luckily I tried to wash it down the storm drain and it was pretty diluted...

the guy is nice, his dog is very sweet...his dog likes me better than him...he looks over, he is mowing his lawn, and calls his dog, it wont come, it likes me better...I had to go to the owner, his dog following me...no collar, no leash, guy says I dont know why it left the yard  I had to hold the dog for him to put the collar back on..I am sure it will be fine, but my god I have talked to this guy at least 4 times already about keeping his dog contained...

apparently in Mexico, dogs run loose everywhere, with little problems.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I never take my dogs where they are going to be put in these situations with large or small dogs for reason Molly brought up. Just don't need the grief. If I am in the right, I may not be liable for any damages, but, if my dog kills another dog, he is still tagged as viscious and that is the first count simply because he is capable. When I was testing the Koehler training method with BlackJack, Palin, anf the two pups I went to the town wreck center to work Jack. He was always on leash and under my contol. Other people brought their dogs if to run off leash and after they met Jack, I would see two 0or three cars sitting in the lot. The people were waiting for me to take Jack home before they would bring their dogs in.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Direct Stop or Spray Shield are wonderfull things.... Especially for the little yappers in our lives. 

It won't stop a serious attack, but usually works REALLY well. Many of my neighbors dogs have been aquainted with the citronella spray.  THey tend not to rush us anymore. 

If the citronella spray doesn't work. Punt away, and then call animal control. If the dogs are off leash and out of control, and your dog is on leash and in control, you are in the right no matter what happens (according to the law).

I know it doesn't make you mister popular, but the only way I have managed to convice my neighbors that "Bently" (yes that is the yorkies name) shouldn't be allowed to run free and to 'come home on his own when he's ready' is to report him at large multiple times.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> If the citronella spray doesn't work. Punt away, and then call animal control. If the dogs are off leash and out of control, and your dog is on leash and in control, *you are in the right no matter what happens* (according to the law).


in your area...

in my county, my dog gets a bite against her, even if it is the neighbors cat, in my yard...


----------



## Jesse Fox (Jan 25, 2011)

As much as I hate meeting unleashed little dogs I don't usually have to worry since Karma is fine with small dogs, even if they don't like him. A little shitzu ran charging across the road yesterday, jumped up and nipped at Karma's face (what?), Karma didn't even break his heel, though I could tell he wasn't really impressed. The owner was screaming "HE'S NICE, HE JUST WANTS TO PLAY". Lol sure.

It's the bigger unleashed dogs we have trouble with since they are usually very dominant (erect ears, tail high, hackles raised) and since he was attacked by an off leash GSD a few months ago he won't take any crap from any of them. He's fine with leashed dogs though, and with dominant dogs if they are both off leash


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

you know.. if this was a little dog forum this would have been a rant about those stupid big dog owners that let their monsters run off leash and scare the little dogs...

Stupid is stupid and they buy dogs of all sizes... unfortunately.. The little ones do seem to get away with murder cos they're cute but I've had run ins with equally annoying big dogs with equally stupid people who own them.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

rick smith said:


> Molly rants :
> "punting it into the next block ...."
> "having my dog chew it up and spit it out"
> "one good shake and watch it's eyeballs pop out"
> ...


Rick, I think you've made very valid points. I have both little dogs - JRT(who is a wimp just barks alot) rat terriers (by the way they can't run away with their tails tucked cuz they don't have one!) that are little terrorors but obedience trained and a LH mini doxie who loves everyone but is dominant with other dogs and then big dogs - Mallie, aussie, BCs and in the past kelpie, rotties, boxers, shepherds, etc.

I find that at dog areas off lead my Mallie is disinterested and will avoid confrontation where the little ones will charge in but only to posture and greet - never attacking or biting - and if called back, will immediately. I have had to deal with my neighbor's DDB attacking and almost killing my rottie. I think it gets down to the owner's mentality and expectations of their dog. Some people have dogs specifically as symbols and put no effort into training or breed characteristics. It's all about how tough a dog can look or how cute they are as puppies and then no training or other expectations are made of the dog.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Marta Haus said:


> you know.. if this was a little dog forum this would have been a rant about those stupid big dog owners that let their monsters run off leash and scare the little dogs...
> 
> Stupid is stupid and they buy dogs of all sizes... unfortunately.. The little ones do seem to get away with murder cos they're cute but I've had run ins with equally annoying big dogs with equally stupid people who own them.


 I have two little dogs and one of them behaves pretty badly. I guess I let him get away with his murder too often than I do with larger dogs. I'm working on getting his behavior under control; however, I never allow him run around freely. Once he is free, I might never find him again. I'm worried about animals and cars because he is really little about 5 to 6 pounds. A perfect bait for animals and drivers might run over him easily when he is on loose. :-#


----------

